# Reworking the shop.



## mwhite (Jan 6, 2019)

Hello everyone. This weekend I started a much needed and long overdue rework of my shop. The old building is not much but it is mine. It's an old 2X4 frame 25X30 mechanic/welding/ machine shop. I've got the first wall insulated ,walled in and painted. I'm going to finish the inside first then install new metal on the outside. Hopefully it will go well, the old building was here when I bought the place.


----------



## eugene13 (Jan 6, 2019)

Good luck and godspeed.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 6, 2019)

Keep us up to date on your project.  I like your avatar.  I am retired after 10 years with the operating engineers followed by 26 years with IAM, now a retired life member.  Living the dream...


----------



## mwhite (Jan 7, 2019)

Bob Korves said:


> Keep us up to date on your project.  I like your avatar.  I am retired after 10 years with the operating engineers followed by 26 years with IAM, now a retired life member.  Living the dream...


I am a current member of the IAM. Local 791. As a mechanic/ machineist for a major US railroad I fall under their umbrella.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 7, 2019)

I was a parts guy for trucks, heavy equipment, cars, and everything else.  Never ran a machine tool.  Go figure.  Still, I loved the work, and being around some very good mechanics and machinists I got to learn quite a bit about it by being interested and asking questions.  A couple decades before retirement I started adding machinery and tooling to my then low tech home shop.


----------



## mwhite (Jan 7, 2019)

Bob Korves said:


> I was a parts guy for trucks, heavy equipment, cars, and everything else.  Never ran a machine tool.  Go figure.  Still, I loved the work, and being around some very good mechanics and machinists I got to learn quite a bit about it by being interested and asking questions.  A couple decades before retirement I started adding machinery and tooling to my then low tech home shop.


Hey, a good parts man is priceless. Parts can make or break any repair operation. I've been a mechanic for the last 30 years. My background is in auto repair but for the last several years I've been a equipment mechanic. I, like you have a thirst for knowledge about machine tools. Precision has long been a goal of mine. I find it a challenge and enjoy learning.


----------



## mwhite (Jan 13, 2019)

We have the second wall finish on the shop project. I framed in a  14' door that was falling down. Double insulated the walls. A carpenter I am not. Thank goodness for good friends. It's coming along nicely. Just need to figure out what to do about sealing the gaps around the bay door. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I plan to spray foam the inside of the door when I do the ceiling.


----------



## PHPaul (Jan 13, 2019)

Can't really see the area around the door all that well, but I'm guessing they're hinged and open out from the center?

First thing that occurs to me is some vinyl garage door weatherstripping.  Nails to the framing and there's a vinyl flap that covers the gap between the framing and the door.  WAY better than the "brush" type weather stripping they put on my overhead doors.

Vinyl garage door seals at Home Depot


----------



## mwhite (Jan 13, 2019)

PHPaul said:


> Can't really see the area around the door all that well, but I'm guessing they're hinged and open out from the center?
> 
> First thing that occurs to me is some vinyl garage door weatherstripping.  Nails to the framing and there's a vinyl flap that covers the gap between the framing and the door.  WAY better than the "brush" type weather stripping they put on my overhead doors.
> 
> Vinyl garage door seals at Home Depot


Yes sir, The doors are angle iron and open in the middle. The largest gap is about 3/4" and it's at the bottom of the door. I believe that the seals in your link are worth a try. Thank you


----------



## westerner (Jan 13, 2019)

Great work on the walls. What do you plan to do for the ceiling? Most of your heat loss OR gain is thru the lid, ya know?


----------



## mwhite (Jan 14, 2019)

westerner said:


> Great work on the walls. What do you plan to do for the ceiling? Most of your heat loss OR gain is thru the lid, ya know?


I have bought spray foam insulation for the ceiling. I thought it would be the earliest way to go.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 14, 2019)

I've seen the spray in insulation on a home improvement show in Canada.
Homes by Holmes, I believe. That looks like a very easy and efficient way to insulate.
Keep us updated, I would like to build a shop.
Parts guys are OK. I was in Ford Parts for over 30 years. You get a strong alpha-numeric photographic memory thing in parts.


----------



## mwhite (Jan 14, 2019)

Janderso said:


> I've seen the spray in insulation on a home improvement show in Canada.
> Homes by Holmes, I believe. That looks like a very easy and efficient way to insulate.
> Keep us updated, I would like to build a shop.
> Parts guys are OK. I was in Ford Parts for over 30 years. You get a strong alpha-numeric photographic memory thing in parts.


As a 30 year mechanic I've come to appreciate a good parts man. They are rare. I have the spray foam insulation for the ceiling. Here in Texas the winter is not too bad but the summer is pretty warm. I want to air condition the old shop. Hopefully I can get it down to around 80 in the summer.


----------



## mwhite (Jan 22, 2019)

Well wouldn't you know it. In the middle of reworking my shop I find a deal. I have wanted a milling machine for several years now and it just shows up. I'm in East Texas, machine tools don't come up often used. I can buy a Kent KTM 380 mill in working order (I've seen it run) for $1000. The machineist who owned it died suddenly. A full machine shop for sale. His wife is basically giving it to me because I'm friends with the family. I am going to buy it before she auctions the rest off. It's sad to me that a lifetime of collecting tools goes to an auction. It's going to delay the shop a bit but it's for the greater good. I'll post pictures of the mill when I get it home.


----------

